# 30 series Glock opinions



## tascofeldman (Aug 30, 2011)

In the past I have owned and swapped around a few Glocks but have never had a 30 series. I'm thinking about getting one as my newest ccw. That being said, which is the better version, 30, 30s, 30sf or the 30 gen 4? I've all but ruled out the 30s due to the Glock website stating that it is 1 round short of the others and there is no extended mag available. Which is the more desirable and dependable?
Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a G30 Gen 3, carry it all the time. It comes with either a 9 or 10 round magazine. I prefer the 9 rounders because it is slightly more easy to conceal. 9 rounds of .45ACP is certainly adequate. I've handled both the 30s and the 30sf, one has a slimmer slide (30s) the other a shorter frame. Other than the weight of the 30s. I couldn't tell that much of a difference between them. You can't go wrong with any of them. I'd buy whichever one is available. You can always carry another magazine to have extra rounds. No issues whatsoever with this handgun. It is an ideal size for a gun of this caliber to carry and conceal.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I carry a gen 4 G30. ^agree. The 30s is a gen 3 SF 30 with a narrow slide. It will accept 9,10,&13 round mags. I went with the gen 4 30 because I like the gen4 style grip. With a 13 or 15 round back up mag quite well armed. I am looking for somthing a little easier to conseal for summer? As far as I know all the G30's accept 9,10,&,13 round mags.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:
I also have a Gen 2.5 without rail. What I like about the short grip on these guns is that they also accept as you say higher capacity magazines. You can also get grip adapters for those. Kind of like having two guns. One with a standard size grip and one for concealment. Damn good pistols, I'll tell you that.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The 30 series is a fantastic model, but as to which is best, you'll have to determine that on your own as only you can decide which is best suited for you. They are all reliable and soft shooting .45s. 

As for an EDC gun, I carried the original G30 and it was just too bulky for me. It has a wide frame, and it can be a little cumbersome. I'm told the G30S is roughly the size of the G19, but I think it is still slightly wider. That said, you may really like it. Only way to know for sure is to carry it for a while and see what you think. They're great guns, though.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a Gen 3, G30, that I miss very much. It was a bit big to carry, but when I packed it OWB, it was not bad. It was one of the softest shooting, and controllable .45 ACP handguns I ever shot. I miss it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^ and very accurate.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Gen4 G30 gets my vote, very accurate and soft shooting as well.


----------



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

I've only shot the glock 30,gen 3 and 4. Like them both.Bought the gen4 because of the grip texture,ambi mag release,and extra mag.Had it 11 months and have shot 4K+ rounds.Soft shooter,and more accurate than me.Carry it in a Remora,with no problems.


----------

